# Step



## acombspsa (Sep 8, 2015)

is there a CPT code for STEP procedure? Serial Transverse Enteroplasty. Thanks!


----------



## jjhamer1 (Sep 8, 2015)

*CPT code for STEP procedure?*

Unlisted procedure(s) for both:

Colon - 45399

Small Intestine - 44799


----------



## acombspsa (May 27, 2016)

Thank you. I read where there may have been some guidance in the July 2010 CPT Assistant but I do not have a subscription. Can anyone shed some light on this?


----------

